# Old alloy scuba tank failure pics



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I Had all my tanks hydro'd and picked them up at the test facility. While I was there the owner, showed me this piece of a tank that failed during testing. He said that it caused the burst disk on his machine to fail as well, and soaked his shop.
Pretty nasty example of a hidden crack in one of those old tanks!
This is why many shops have stopped filling the old luxfer and Walter Kiddie tanks!:nuke:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats pretty wild, looks like it might hurt alittle if you were near it when it blew.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

that wasn't from one of your tanks was it?:sweatdrop:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

NOT one of my tanks.:thumbsup: I was lucky enough to Trade in my old Luxfer, back when they were giving credit for them.


----------

